# Do any of you use this grinder?



## forktender (Dec 29, 2020)

I don't plan on using more than a few times a yr maybe 10 to 20 lb batches of Italian sausage.

It seems to be a good price @ $79 delivered.








						LEM No. 8 575 W Matte Black Meat Grinder 1224 - The Home Depot
					

This countertop grinder is perfect for home use. Its heavy-duty aluminum #8 head assembly locks with a quarter turn and has a push button release. The powerful 575-Watt motor enables you to grind up to



					www.homedepot.com
				












If there are better grinders out there for $100 + or - a few bucks please let me know.



Thanks for the help.
Dan


----------



## Steve H (Dec 29, 2020)

I'm betting it has plastic gears. So if your careful with not using frozen meat. Or getting a bone in the grinder. It should last a good long while. 3 pounds a minute is a good rate for occasional use.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 29, 2020)

Go to the LEM web page. It looks to have good reviews.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 29, 2020)

Couple good ideas here check out their web page and check to see the difference on metal gears cost wise.

Warren


----------



## lvrgsp (Dec 29, 2020)

I have an LEM #8 500 watt Mighty Brute that has all metal gears and it is a work horse.  Definitely get one with metal gears. I want to say I spent 125-150 on mine with the sausage stuffer attachments.. multiple metal die plates as well.
That particular grinder does have a plastic gear attached to the auger. LEM does that as not to tear up the auger and internals. I would think for just 15-20 pounds of sausage a year it would do well.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 29, 2020)

Good advice above . 


forktender said:


> I don't plan on using more than a few times a yr


That's how it starts . Good results , and you won't want store bought anymore . So that may or may not be something to think about .


----------



## jmusser (Dec 29, 2020)

I have the grinder and have used for about 4 years. No issues at all. I usually put a few deer through it plus some side projects. Besides jerky, the whole deer goes in with frozen strips. I have never tried stuffing with it so I cannot report there. No complaints here at all. Would I like a bigger, more powerful one, sure but no need currently.


----------



## old sarge (Dec 29, 2020)

I like LEM products and the company has a good reputation.  And this grinder may work very well for you.  However, I would look at Kitchener and STX as I believe you get a tad more bang for the buck in that price range.  One problem:  Many vendors are out of stock due to Christmas shopping so you may have to wait.  








						STX Turboforce Cadet Electric Meat Grinder, Vegetable Slicer & Sausage Stuffer - 4 Grinding Plates, 4 Slicing Drums, 3 S/S Blades, 3 Sausage Tubes, 1 Kubbe Maker, 2 Meat Claws & 1 Burger-Slider Press - Appliances For Kitchen
					

Shop the best STX Turboforce Cadet Electric Meat Grinder, Vegetable Slicer & Sausage Stuffer - 4 Grinding Plates, 4 Slicing Drums, 3 S/S Blades, 3 Sausage Tubes, 1 Kubbe Maker, 2 Meat Claws & 1 Burger-Slider Press at Appliances For Kitchen online store. We have a lot of Food Grinders, STX...




					appliances-for-kitchen.com
				











						STX International"Gen 2 -Platinum Edition" Magnum 1800W Heavy Duty Electric Meat Grinder - 3 Lb High Capacity Meat Tray, 6 Grinding Plates, 3 S/S Blades, 3 Sausage Tubes & 1 Kubbe Maker & Much More! - Appliances For Kitchen
					

Shop the best STX International"Gen 2 -Platinum Edition" Magnum 1800W Heavy Duty Electric Meat Grinder - 3 Lb High Capacity Meat Tray, 6 Grinding Plates, 3 S/S Blades, 3 Sausage Tubes & 1 Kubbe Maker & Much More! at Appliances For Kitchen online store. We have a lot of Food Grinders, STX...




					appliances-for-kitchen.com


----------



## rc4u (Dec 29, 2020)

i had that stx . first piece to hard meat it burnt... now have the lem #8 mighty bite, wow just feed it..


----------



## old sarge (Dec 29, 2020)

The Mighty Bite is  well over the $100 the OP was willing to spend. With the 20% off with the code "WANT20"  at checkout, the OP could upgrade from the model he was looking at and gain a 2 year warranty.  But none of my suggestions are close to what he wants to spend.  Just ideas.


----------



## forktender (Dec 30, 2020)

Thanks guys, I think I'm going to get the one I posted I can't find anything better for $100 or less than the $79 at home dept with free shipping it looks to be a pretty good deal. I won't be using it to stuff anything a friend gave me a Lem 5# stuffer that he only used once and decided he needed a bigger one.


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 30, 2020)

I picked this up at Rural King yesterday on sale for 59 something. I have a 1.5 hp #32 LEM grinder but it's a pain to get it out to grind a couple lbs of something to make burgers or whatever so figured this would make it easy.  Not sure if plastic or metal gears but for what I plan to use it for it shouldn't matter


----------



## forktender (Dec 30, 2020)

We don't have rural king out here, I'll see if they will ship.
They are most likely made by the same people.

Yikes, the reviews on that grinder aren't very good, I hope it works out for you. I'm going to order the Lem from Home Depot.
Thanks a bunch.
Dan


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 30, 2020)

forktender

You'll be happy with that grinder . Think about getting a better stomper . Mine came with the one like shown . If you have to use it , it's a pita to pull out of the grinder with meat paste on your hands .


----------



## forktender (Dec 30, 2020)

I just ordered the Lem from Home Depot free shipping and a 2 yr Home Depot warranty that starts the day the Lem warranty expires cost $12 and it's 100% reimbursement for any reason the grand total was $104 right where I wanted to be price wise. I can't wait to get it I also ordered a remote momentary on off peddle from Amazon because most of the time I'll be working by myself.


----------



## forktender (Dec 30, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> forktender
> 
> You'll be happy with that grinder . Think about getting a better stomper . Mine came with the one like shown . If you have to use it , it's a pita to pull out of the grinder with meat paste on your hands .


I may have one from my old grinder if not I'll have my buddy spin me one up out of ash wood on his lathe he makes baseball bats for a living, so I'm sure he can handle this task.
Actually I have a piece of white Delrin left over from making  snow goose calls that might be better than wood.

Thank you.
Dan


----------



## old sarge (Dec 30, 2020)

forktender said:


> I just ordered the Lem from Home Depot free shipping and a 2 yr Home Depot warranty that starts the day the Lem warranty expires cost $12 and it's 100% reimbursement for any reason the grand total was $104 right where I wanted to be price wise. I can't wait to get it I also ordered a remote momentary on off peddle from Amazon because most of the time I'll be working by myself.


If you got a total of 3 years on the warranty, that is a great deal. Enjoy!


----------



## jmusser (Dec 30, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> forktender
> 
> You'll be happy with that grinder . Think about getting a better stomper . Mine came with the one like shown . If you have to use it , it's a pita to pull out of the grinder with meat paste on your hands .


THAT is so true. I really need to get something different. It almost gets suctioned in there.


----------



## forktender (Dec 30, 2020)

old sarge said:


> If you got a total of 3 years on the warranty, that is a great deal. Enjoy!


Yes sir, one yr from Lem then the two yrs from Home Depot so I should be good to go....I hope. LOL
I'll order a few extra nylon gears from Lem to keep on hand, so I never run out of them.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 31, 2020)

Good  to hear you are getting the LEM. Their products are pretty good quality. If you are planning to use the grinder as a stuffer. Then the foot pedal is very handy to have.  Though, I'm betting if you really get into grinding and stuffing. Then you'll see that a stand alone stuffer is a better way to go. Either way, this is a great start.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 31, 2020)

forktender said:


> Actually I have a piece of white Delrin left over from making snow goose calls that might be better than wood.


That's what mine is made from . I use wood dowels to clean out the tubes . 
I think I paid under $10 . Easier to keep clean .


----------

